# Testing Draw



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

What is your preferred method for testing how well a vent is drawing on a Water Heater ? 

I use 2-3 " Old School " ways but am looking for more " modern" answers .

Share ,,,,


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Old School here, smoke or flame,


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

...umm there is no vent on our's .. well almost all of ours . The vast majority of the HWT in my area are electric . sorry not an answer but a little tid bit of useless info for ya


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

slickrick said:


> Old School here, smoke or flame,


why would he want to do it any other way????


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> why would he want to do it any other way????


I think Cal is checking to see what high-tech methods are available.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Something that looks more professional than a match or a lighter.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

He might be able to use a manometer but I never tried it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> Something that looks more professional than a match or a lighter.


It's still a standard method.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

He could also use a hand held CO detector to check for CO at draft hood.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

They will run around $80(CAD) but they work beautifully


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> They will run around $80(CAD) but they work beautifully


 that would be a manometer


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bic lighter
only lasts about 2 weeks
only cost about $1.99


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> They will run around $80(CAD) but they work beautifully


Looks cool...
http://www.tequipment.net/BacharachDraftrite13-3000.html

$97 US


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I like the fact that it comes with a leatherette case.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't talk about me like i'm not here  . Just wondered if anybody was using any new high tech methods that i've missed .

Good ole flame / smoke still works !! Thanks fellas


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> that would be a manometer


 BUT FOR VENTS:yes:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

this guy uses some pretty cool gadgets


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

A bit of smoking cardboard or if possible, mooch a cigarette off someone who smokes - they work best. The cardboard has to be constantly re-lit and doesn't really make enough smoke. I use them with a good flashlight or a trouble light.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont see that one working very often " Mam the only reason I am smoking in your house is to check the draft of the water heater vent. Yes it does take more than on cig.":laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> I dont see that one working very often " Mam the only reason I am smoking in your house is to check the draft of the water heater vent. Yes it does take more than on cig.":laughing:


If it's drafting good they'll never know you lit one. :laughing:


----------

